# Opener Success(pics)



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep, that would be me Ron. Went back to get them Sunday and Sopie said they were in your smoker. Better save me a chunk!


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Heck of a nice speckie! I used to love trout fishing when I was younger. Ummmm... actually I still love it.


Dan


----------



## Sharpster (Dec 19, 2006)

Well between those and J's and another one I had, They won't last long but I'll get you some. Jason and I hope to get back out soon while the water is still high. Makes it a lot easier getting through all those log jams.


----------



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

This weekend should be the ticket. If it quits raining I'm taking the boys down to Sopies tonight.


----------



## Sharpster (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll also be stopping by there some time tonight. I guess I should buy you a beer since I took your fish. LOL


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Great story. The kids fishing and catching fish will hook them for life. You nailed the brookie picture. I bet he learned a lesson and I'll bet you get a picture of the next one he lands.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

beer and nuts said:


> Mmm..this sort of mind set that the C&R/fly-only pushers have maybe established might be the reason I see no kids fishing anymore..food for thought. This is not directed at you Woodie. Chase Bridge and above is any weapon of choice and has no c&r just normal size regulations.
> 
> I do like the idea/thought about kids be able to fish with anything, nor matter the regulations--but of course that never flies with the elite.


i heard last year they was going to change the rules and let the kids fish with worms in the flies only areas on the SB..thought they might have done it..wish they would i know a couple spots i'd love to take my grandkids


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Why not teach a kid to fish with flies as we need more C & R rivers.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> Why not teach a kid to fish with flies as we need more C & R rivers.


 oooooohhh we are not going there! I hope your suggestion is a joke!? And if not, I sure would like to know your reasoning why somebody must fly-fish in order to have more C&R rivers??? Screw more C&R rivers but just for conversation, why can not somebody fish spinners/rapalas etc.. on a c&R river??

Serioulsy, what we need more is these "Trout groups/organizations" knock off pushing fly fishing only stuff and get back to teaching kids, plain old hook and sinker fishing first/casting bobbers/closed faced reels fishing/hookem with their taste buds of a nice trout lunch!!!


----------



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well said beer and nuts...WELL SAID!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

beer and nuts said:


> oooooohhh we are not going there! I hope your suggestion is a joke!? And if not, I sure would like to know your reasoning why somebody must fly-fish in order to have more C&R rivers??? Screw more C&R rivers but just for conversation, why can not somebody fish spinners/rapalas etc.. on a c&R river??
> 
> Serioulsy, what we need more is these "Trout groups/organizations" knock off pushing fly fishing only stuff and get back to teaching kids, plain old hook and sinker fishing first/casting bobbers/closed faced reels fishing/hookem with their taste buds of a nice trout lunch!!!



I AGREE 100%!!!!

We need to quit all this ORVIS C&R Groups and push for FISHING to be fun and grand like it was once when I was a youngster. I still remember taking a small Mepps spinner and going down ANYONES property and fishing the banks. I remember taking racks and lefting them up to get crawfish to fish with and nailing trout all the time. Man I cant believe some people. 

Good Fish and Good Luck the rest of the year!!


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

mich buckmaster said:


> I AGREE 100%!!!!
> 
> We need to quit all this ORVIS C&R Groups and push for FISHING to be fun and grand like it was once when I was a youngster. I still remember taking a small Mepps spinner and going down ANYONES property and fishing the banks. I remember taking racks and lefting them up to get crawfish to fish with and nailing trout all the time. Man I cant believe some people.
> 
> Good Fish and Good Luck the rest of the year!!


Well, I agree 75% with you. This coming from a fly and spin guy, I totally agree with there being too many elitist fly guys pushing fly only sections that are turning our youth away from the trout streams. But, as far as "going down ANYONES property and fishing the banks" I totally disagree. If you are within the high-water mark, no problem, but suggesting that deliberate trespassing is OK? I'm sure you wouldn't be happy if you went into one of your treestands on a private farm and had a stranger/trespasser in a stand next you? In my opinion, these are equivalent circumstances. We need to respect landowners rights.

Good Luck Guys


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

I rest my case


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

everlast1 said:


> I rest my case


What case?

StStutz,

Michigan Buckmaster wasn't encouraging anyone to trespass. Years ago, hardly anyone minded if you fished along the banks. On navigable streams and rivers you can walk around a deep hole on private property but cannot linger and fish from private property. You must gain access from public ground or with permission from a landowner first.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with teaching the kids fishing basics first. THEN offer to teach them flyfishing. It is much cheaper for a kid to dig up some worms, get a bobber or two and go off to the stream as compared to a good flyfishing set up.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

StStutz said:


> Well, I agree 75% with you. This coming from a fly and spin guy, I totally agree with there being too many elitist fly guys pushing fly only sections that are turning our youth away from the trout streams. But, as far as "going down ANYONES property and fishing the banks" I totally disagree. If you are within the high-water mark, no problem, but suggesting that deliberate trespassing is OK? I'm sure you wouldn't be happy if you went into one of your treestands on a private farm and had a stranger/trespasser in a stand next you? In my opinion, these are equivalent circumstances. We need to respect landowners rights.
> 
> Good Luck Guys


SORRY!! I wasnt applying to trespass, but I lived on an inland lake as a child and I had the run of the HALF the lake, and did what we wanted, but in todays society you just cant. NOW, if an adult did that I see something entirely different. I agree that peoples rights on a small stream is ENTIRELY different. I apologize and that is not what I meant to say, 

Thanks for bringing that to my attention!!!

Dave


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

That is the sad part, a kid fishing gets the cops called against him if he sets foot on private property these days...now granted when we were kids everybody knew who you were from the neighborhood and they actually came out to talk to you and wished you good luck and also we did ask if we could fish their property IF we didn't know the owners. The question remains, why have kids dropped in the fishing ranks?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

B & N...Somehow I thought I replied to this thread earlier. Congrats, looks and sounds like a fine time!

With just a few exceptions I think this is a very good thread.


----------

